# Offset



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I don't have the answer but you need to ask the correct question.

Offset is a term and measuring method from my era.....50's 60's 70's some 80's.

Readers......this poster is asking about 'Backspacing measurement'.......anybody help?

Rob


----------



## izzone2000 (Dec 25, 2013)

Don't quote me on this, but I believe I read somewhere that the cruze can accept a wheel with an offset between 38-42 mm, and 18x8's should be fine. In regards to your question on whether it would rub, what kind of tires are you planning on using? Something with a low profile, ok, thick snow tires you might have a problem.


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

The tires are all season performance tires, not too big 225/45/18.


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

I have 225/45/18 tires with 18x8 wheels with 35 offset on coilovers, no rubbing at all, especially not on Eibach's.


----------



## Tavillain (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm running a 20x8.5 +40 with 235/35/20 tires and on eibachs. No issues


----------



## Overspray (Jun 16, 2014)

Tavillain, Would a +41 on 20x8.5 make that much of a difference? Stock or lowered? Im looking at a set and running 245/35 at stock height for now.


----------



## TopazRS87 (Dec 29, 2013)

Does the offset needed differ in the rear based on disc vs drum brakes?


----------



## Silver LT RS (Jun 4, 2012)

Hey, I have Mach 7 wheels 18x8 on my Cruze with 225/45-18 tires with no clearance problems at all. But i definitely would not to go with more than the 42mm offset.


----------



## Tavillain (Aug 19, 2014)

Overspray said:


> Tavillain, Would a +41 on 20x8.5 make that much of a difference? Stock or lowered? Im looking at a set and running 245/35 at stock height for now.


1mm will make no difference. The 235/ is a very light stretch on the 8.5 and 245/ may cause a issue if you go low.


----------

